# Trivia 3/10



## luckytrim (Mar 10, 2020)

trivia 3/10
DID YOU KNOW...
There’s a town in Indiana named ‘French Lick’ !


1. What is the correct spelling for the Arizona city  pronounced "Too-Sahn" ?
2. What television show did Michael J Fox have to retire from  because of his 
disease?
3. What is the common name for the physical manifestation of  Graves disease 
?
4. Who Am I ??
I was a famous writer who died an undignified death that was  rumored to be 
alcoholism. My last words were, "Help my poor soul." Every  year from the 
year of my death through 2009, on the anniversary of my death  a stranger 
left a bottle of brandy at my gravesite. Who am  I?
  a. Mark Twain
  b. - F. Scott Fitzgerald
  c. - Ernest Hemingway
  d. - Edgar Allan Poe
5. In 1966, the Vatican abolished a 400-year-old list known as  the "Index 
Librorum Prohibitorum". What nature of things did the list  prohibit?
6. Which Dickens novel takes place during the French  Revolution?
7.  Celluloid, an early form of plastic, found its first  widespread 
application as a replacement for ivory in what  product?
  a. - Buttons
  b. - Corsets
  c. - Billiard Balls
  d. - Handgun Grips
8. Herbes de Provence, is a spice blend, basic recipe of which  includes 
seven herbs... name five...
(Bonus; name all seven ...)

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Southern Rhodesia became Rhodesia in 1965. After long drawn  out guerrilla
warfare, it was established as Djibouti in 1980.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Tucson
2. 'Spin city'
3. Goiter
4. - d
5. Books
6. 'A Tale of Two Cities'
7. - c
8. basil, fennel, marjoram, parsley, rosemary, tarragon, and  thyme.

CRAP !!
Southern Rhodesia became Rhodesia in 1965. After long drawn  out guerrilla
warfare, it was established as Zimbabwe in 1980.


----------

